# Tenzo Wheel Quality?



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Thanks to -jakrbt- who planted the seed in my head on going with gold wheels for my UG R32, I started looking into bronze wheels since I find gold a little too much for my senses.
Problem is, there are not too many bronze wheels out there for the MKV, even less for the R32. I very much like the Räderworks LW-10 but from the pictures on their website, they look more gold than bronze and they can't provide additional pictures.
My search led me to the Tenzo wheels. From what I could find on the Net and forums; they are not quality wheels. More like average tuner wheels. Most of those comments were old so I'm wondering; is this correct? I don't need to hear that Tenzo are cheaper than BBS or Volk. I know that! Dollar for Dollar, they compare with what? ASA? Miro? Konig?
Here is little more info on what I'm looking at. They are Tenzo Meister, some kind of LM reps in bronze. They don't look like they are going to be double size in lug pattern, which annoys me. They will be as replacement to stocks (27 lbs). A little more for the eye:
















Any comments, personal experience or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Tenzo Wheel Quality? (VR6Nikopol)*

They will be along the lines of ASA or Konig.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: Tenzo Wheel Quality? (JDriver1.8t)*

Having owned ASA in the past, Tenzo's should't be that bad. Not as bad as comments I read for sure. Then again, I also read negative comments on Konig. Hard to formulate a good opinion.
Please vent. I need more info !!!
Is it possible Räderwork, Miro and Tenzo LM reps all come from the same factory?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Tenzo Wheel Quality? (VR6Nikopol)*

It isn't likely that all three are, but two of them is much more likely.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

shhh let's keep this on the down low before every starts running these! hahah i just found these a few weeks ago. 
where are you going to buy them? they're on wheelsnext.com (heard enough horror stories to stay away) and elementwheels.com (no feedback on this place)


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: (babydubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *babydubz* »_shhh let's keep this on the down low before every starts running these! hahah i just found these a few weeks ago. 
where are you going to buy them? they're on wheelsnext.com (heard enough horror stories to stay away) and elementwheels.com (no feedback on this place)

Ha ha ha! I will just try to get better pictures as color means a lot. I want to stay away from a gold hue. I prefer the brown bronze (darker).
Maybe elementwheels or 1010tires (which have CDN prices). I wish TireRack had them since I dealt with them numerous times and I have only good things to say about them.
Let me know if you pull the trigger!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

^ Im pretty much set on these wheels, except I'm going with the black center and polished lip. Will update once I get them in about a month or so!
PS: my car is UG too!
EDIT: just checked out 1010tires and don't see the wheels on there yet. im guessing they're not up on their site as the wheels aren't available till march?


_Modified by babydubz at 12:22 AM 2-13-2010_


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: (babydubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *babydubz* »_EDIT: just checked out 1010tires and don't see the wheels on there yet. im guessing they're not up on their site as the wheels aren't available till march?

_Modified by babydubz at 12:22 AM 2-13-2010_

Well, I figured if they sell Tenzo's, they can get their hands on that model. We'll see.
Going with black hey? That's what I was looking at first until I started looking at bronze. Can't wait to see photos! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Tenzo Wheel Quality? (VR6Nikopol)*

you can always buy a wheel and have it refinished to your liking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hendrickjeff (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Tenzo Wheel Quality? (VR6Nikopol)*

The LW-10 is made by HD Wheels for Raderwerks. I have them, but in black.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: Tenzo Wheel Quality? (hendrickjeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hendrickjeff* »_The LW-10 is made by HD Wheels for Raderwerks. I have them, but in black.

Thanks for the info. I also read in another forum that their LM Reps are supplied by Miro.


----------



## 2L16VTurbo (Oct 9, 2008)

Discounttiredirect carries Tenzo. My searches tonight led me there







GL - I think I'm going to put Tenzo on the Rado, its either that or O.Z. but I think I like the looks of the Tenzo better. Many of the O.Z. wheels I like don't come in the offset I need for the Corrado.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: (2L16VTurbo)*

I wrote a message to Tenzo asking if they had better (other) pictures of their Meister V2 wheels in bronze and got zero feedback. Manufacturers who don't answer their mail don't make a good impression on me. Imagine their response about a warranty issue if they fail to support sales!!! Not too sure about Tenzo anymore. 
Think I may pull the trigger on a set of silver Räderworks/Miro MO-2 instead.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (VR6Nikopol)*

If it were me, I would not care that they are not as good as BBS or Volk. They still look good. Good luck!


----------



## 2L16VTurbo (Oct 9, 2008)

I got in touch with a rep from discount tire direct. He said the sema photo you have here is the following colors top to bottom.
Gunmetal
Bronze
Black


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (2L16VTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2L16VTurbo* »_I got in touch with a rep from discount tire direct. He said the sema photo you have here is the following colors top to bottom.
Gunmetal
Bronze
Black

Just went to Discount Tire today and ordered a set of flat black with polished lip. Damn good prices. $190/wheel for 18x8! Great service too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

